# 99236 billed with POS 23



## Velna01 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello,

I'm trying to figure out if POS 23 is appropriate to bill with cpt 99236. I have researched this code using many different website and I find the information leads to any of the following: POS 21,22, or 23. I'd like to be sure if this is correct. Can anyone help? 

Scenario:
A NY state medicaid patient was seen by a ER physician who is billing for 99236 along with place of service 23. 

Thank you! 
Nancy V. CPC


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 15, 2011)

*Observation or Inpatient?*

This is not really my area of expertise, but .... 

If you are billing 99236 (admission & discharge on same day), then I believe you need to use a POS of -22 or -21 (depending on whether patient was admitted to observation or to inpatient status). 

I would find it highly unusual for the ER physician to be providing this service, however.  Usually a hospitalist or other physician is the admitting/discharging physician. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Velna01 (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

